# New Toyota dually diesel



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

I just saw this last week http://digiads.com.au/car-news/late...ota_Tundra_Diesel_Dually_200712/photos_2.html


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

to be honest I expected it to be ugly but it really isnt. What is up with the cab/clearence lights tho? they want them to be fricken spotlights?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

It does not look bad but I see what you mean about the SPOT LIGHTS lol. It does not look right thought some trucks should not be dually, next thing you know it Honda is going to do the same thing with the ridgeline lmao


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JeepPlow18;512581 said:


> It does not look bad but I see what you mean about the SPOT LIGHTS lol. It does not look right thought some trucks should not be dually, next thing you know it Honda is going to do the same thing with the ridgeline lmao


ya some trucks should just not be duallies. I really dont like how the tailgate is so tiny and how there is that big piece of sheetmetal betweem the tailgate and the rear lights. It just looks weird.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I am not very impressed at all. The only photo that looks good at all is the shot from the front. All the rest look like the proportions are way out of place. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

It's only a concept they showed at SEMA this year. Everyone knows that the Tundra's frame is prone to cracking.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

the bed in that truck is smaller then my cars trunk


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

the rear end looks like they took a ford 9 inch and put one set or tires on it then an add a hub and another tire. with abed that small theres no way u could get a ton on that


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

whats that specs on the engine and drive train ? not that bad looking however its not a true heavy duty truck thats guys want for working


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

i think it looks pretty beasty lol. but i dont like the look of it its ugly.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

That thing looks BAD @$$. I don't like the look of any dually trucks, but the front view of that truck looks sick. i think it would look better if it were not a dually. That wide rear end doesn't look so good, but the rest is pretty i mean i think.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you guys seen interior? It has like little metal eyelets put into the leather and a pattern...... And is that a short bed on a dually? I'm really not wild about it. They could give it some potential, but the concept just doesn't have it. I really don't want toyota to make a truck like that anyways. They should leave it up to the americans to make full size trucks. JMO. And that could be another whole thread lol...


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

as stated above, from what i read it is a one time deal and not gonna be made for the public. and mike psd, the engine is a hino trucks USA high-pressure common-rail turbo diesel 8.0-liter inline 6 making 305 horses and 610 pound-feet said to be tuned to add another 200 horses and 400 pound-feet of tourque. the tranny is a eaton 4205 five speed manual


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got one word for it F***ing Junk! Oh, that was 2 words.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I like the cab/spotlights personally. Over all I think its a great looking truck. I'd rather have a ext cab longbed though. If it hits production like that you will see a lot of semi-pro race teams running them with GN trailers.

I think most of you people are brainwashed into thinking toyotas ain't that good because thats what your father told you. If you took the time to ride in one, drive one, or just talk with someone whose had first hand experience with them you would be impressed. My next truck will not be another Ford, hate to tell you. American vehicles just don't go the same distance as the imports. We practically invented the word GREED. American car company's build something that lasts maybe 10 years now if you take "good care" of it, then they want you to buy another one. The imports will last double that. Hell my Toyota pickup was flat out abused by the previous two owners from what I can tell about it, Sure its rusty (what isn't around here thats 14-15yrs old, but I wouldn't hesitate to drive it across the country tomorrow.


----------



## k-20 work horse (Aug 15, 2007)

*oh no*

What an ugly baby! It just isint right. Imports have gone to far


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I like it but like HC plower said it is only a CONCEPT. They already said they are NOT going to produce it. 

If they did make it I would probably buy one. Power Jokes are junk, Dodges have great engines but its a dodge and I just am not a fan of the Duramax, no real reason. I would be willing to try something new. If Honda came out with a HD diesel truck I would buy one in a second, it would probably be made/assembled in the US anyway.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^ If ya ask me that thing is cool looking.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I know thats the short bed but I bet the full size couldn't handle a 6' sander. Of course there going to put a massive diesel in it also just so there ad can say the ''most hp/tq in it's class.''



Imagine a cab/chassis toyota????????


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet that is my next truck


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I for one really Dig this truck and if Nissan doesn't get off their asses I will not be buying a new Titan 3/4 ton. I will be buying this Toyota.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool, Cool...looks nice, but NOTHING BEATS A FORD!!!:salute::salute::salute:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

its sick, too bad its gonna be like 65k im sure, lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im also a fan of the dodge ram BFT things sick, has a 10 foot bed.
http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Dodge-Ram-BFT.html


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Why is everybody worried about how it looks. It's a Toyota and therefore it's bada$$. I would buy it before a ford or a chevy or a dodge no matter how it looks. Plus I think it looks cool.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw this a couple of months ago in truck trends magazine, it was reportedly a "one time" build. I think if there is enough interest Toyota will maybe make a product run at it. It has a Hino inline diesel in it which is used in Hino's medium duty trucks. The only thing is the interior was an ugly orange color. I think it looks bad ass.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

they(toyota) probably aren't worried about the size of the bed...if people need to haul large loads they usually opt for a 8x9 flatbed instead of a box. most duelly with boxes i see are pulling a camper or a trailer around or getting groceries. Remember this truck is a good thing because it will make our "USA" trucks that much better....


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;512936 said:


> im also a fan of the dodge ram BFT things sick, has a 10 foot bed.
> http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Dodge-Ram-BFT.html


hehe, forget that tundra, thats my kind of truck.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet looking truck!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Now heres an awesome truck worth looking at!!! The new Sterling Bullet. I'm not sure what weight rating it carries but I will find out.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

creativedesigns;513019 said:


> Now heres an awesome truck worth looking at!!! The new Sterling Bullet. I'm not sure what weight rating it carries but I will find out.


Its a dodge, I think you can get the same thing at a dodge dealership with a different grill.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Doesnt anyone remember the Ford Edsel. SAME horse collar grill. The new Toyotas are even uglier than the new Fords.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

that 8L has got to be cramed in under the hood. that a big motor for a small truck.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That is messed up. The bed on it is way to small and the truck it self is ugly. I'm not offended but give it some time and I'm sure the numbers will be there as far as sales go. The other Toyota trucks are selling pretty darn nicely. 
I kinda hate to admit this but I looked at one a few weeks back at a camping show and it wasn't that bad getting behind the wheel. I've never driven one that the engine thats in there seems pretty darn beefy.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I dont know about Toyota trucks. There have been so many recalls on them and stuff. I think they are bragging way too much when they dont even have it figured out yet. I also dont think that trucks looks very good from the back. It looks good from the side and front but I hate the back. We will see how it is when it comes out on the road.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Is the Dodge 10' bed BFT truck a real truck or concept? Kinda cool. It's almost rare to see regular cab pickups anymore. I like the look of a reg. cab.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the recessed LED lights in the tailgate.. But Id take Dodge BFT any day over the yota


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

That Toyota is actually about a 3 year old concept truck. It actually made it a couple steps past concept but then got cancelled/sheveled what ever you want to say about 2 years ago, basically because of all the reasons stated above, no one has trust in a 1 ton diesel dually from Toyota. (i dont either)

The Dodge is a real truck. If im not mistaken it was done by a truck shop to showcase there talents (mega cabs dont come with long beds, the 10ft bed is completely custom). It is a BAD&SS truck. It was built to haul and it has ALOT of power and suspension


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

The Toyota looks kinda sweet, at least there trying, still wouldn't buy one though. The Dodge is a nice truck too, but I'm still a Ford guy!


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

that's a concept, not production. keep posting your dislikes. there listening i'm sure. Toyota is the biggest auto manufacturer in the world. best selling, most reliable, highest re-sale. i fought them off for years running all chevy's and a ford. i couldn't ignore there rep for quality anymore. if i needed a dually i'd take a look at them for sure.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd agree with you about the 90's Toyota's but they're quality has dropped severly in the mid 2000's till now. They got too big too quick and have started cost cutting in QC and interiors. Meanwhile other companies have caught up and surpassed them. 

I doubt you'll see a 3/4 or 1 Ton Tundra for awhile which is too bad because they have a great driveline.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

when i heard about them offering to buy back all tacomas with bad frames for 1 1/2 times there worth or replace them for free including all lines, shocks etc... i was sold on them standing behind there product. sadly i think the big three would have stuck there head in the sand.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Umm not a chance! Maybe the throttle will stick on the truck too when plowing and you can crash into cars buildings etc too!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks better than i expected but id rather have that 10ft bed on the dodge


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

nhgranite;1173615 said:


> when i heard about them offering to buy back all tacomas with bad frames for 1 1/2 times there worth or replace them for free including all lines, shocks etc... i was sold on them standing behind there product. sadly i think the big three would have stuck there head in the sand.


Once again that's the result of Toyota's great PR team. If you think that's them stanbding behind their product then your sadly mistaken. They weighed the cost of replacing frames and/or buying back trucks versus paying out on lawsuits and horrible publicity on TV the would in turn hurt their sales. So they bought back a bunch and hooked the poor tacoma owners into buying another Toyota by offering them additional cash if they purchased another Toyota truck. Genius if you think about it.


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

plowguy43;1173850 said:


> Once again that's the result of Toyota's great PR team. If you think that's them stanbding behind their product then your sadly mistaken. They weighed the cost of replacing frames and/or buying back trucks versus paying out on lawsuits and horrible publicity on TV the would in turn hurt their sales. So they bought back a bunch and hooked the poor tacoma owners into buying another Toyota by offering them additional cash if they purchased another Toyota truck. Genius if you think about it.


ether way tacoma owners made out. i know atleast 2 guys who had ragged out tacomas with 200000+ miles and made out big time. one bought another used one, the other a ford.

as far a lawsuits. how do you sue for a bad frame on a ten year old truck in new england? my 01 2500 looked like it sat in the ocean for two years it was so crusty.gm wasn't giving me a new frame. i agree it was a PR move on there part and a good one imo.

btw got this off the web.

The Tacomas were built at the New United Motor Manufacturing plant in Fremont, Calif., which is a joint venture started in 1984 by Toyota and General Motors. american made frames.


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

BSDeality;512711 said:


> I like the cab/spotlights personally. Over all I think its a great looking truck. I'd rather have a ext cab longbed though. If it hits production like that you will see a lot of semi-pro race teams running them with GN trailers.
> 
> I think most of you people are brainwashed into thinking toyotas ain't that good because thats what your father told you. If you took the time to ride in one, drive one, or just talk with someone whose had first hand experience with them you would be impressed. My next truck will not be another Ford, hate to tell you. American vehicles just don't go the same distance as the imports. We practically invented the word GREED. American car company's build something that lasts maybe 10 years now if you take "good care" of it, then they want you to buy another one. The imports will last double that. Hell my Toyota pickup was flat out abused by the previous two owners from what I can tell about it, Sure its rusty (what isn't around here thats 14-15yrs old, but I wouldn't hesitate to drive it across the country tomorrow.


I have driven most:bluebounc everything, Not only does a Toyota last longer it is way more reliable. I have a deisle cruiser with 500,000+ km and would not hesitate to load it up with my family and drive across the country. If Toyota can get serious about giving the NA market a full size deisle p/u the big 3 are in big trouble.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

nhgranite;1173943 said:


> ether way tacoma owners made out. i know atleast 2 guys who had ragged out tacomas with 200000+ miles and made out big time. one bought another used one, the other a ford.
> 
> as far a lawsuits. how do you sue for a bad frame on a ten year old truck in new england? my 01 2500 looked like it sat in the ocean for two years it was so crusty.gm wasn't giving me a new frame. i agree it was a PR move on there part and a good one imo.
> 
> ...


Yes your right, they did make out well. The lawsuit wouldve been a class action lawsuit, your downplaying the severity of the issue. It was a poor design by toyota. Best part is the trucks that got new frames didn't cost toyota a dime, it was the frame manufacturer. As for the buyback trucks, if it wasn't such a big deal why was every one of them crushed?

The big 3 haven't had an issue like this to deal with yet. This was Toyota's way of staying out of the spotlight, unfortunetly they got caught with the gas pedal issue not two years later.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

the motor is junk had 2 hinos with the same motor first 8 months the spent at the dealer getting repaired


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

plowguy43;1173994 said:


> Yes your right, they did make out well. The lawsuit wouldve been a class action lawsuit, your downplaying the severity of the issue. It was a poor design by toyota. Best part is the trucks that got new frames didn't cost toyota a dime, it was the frame manufacturer. As for the buyback trucks, if it wasn't such a big deal why was every one of them crushed?
> 
> The big 3 haven't had an issue like this to deal with yet. This was Toyota's way of staying out of the spotlight, unfortunetly they got caught with the gas pedal issue not two years later.


i don't know if it was so much frame design as it was lack of proper undercoating from the factory.

they were crushed i suppose because what else are you going to due with them? there not a scrap yard that going to resell the good parts. i bet they kept the metal for new vehicles as they buy allot of our scrap anyways. i also suspect they took the over all condition of the truck in consideration before deciding what truck got a new frame and what got crushed. this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a year cutoff- I can't remember which to be exact but I think it was the 2000-2004's all got new frames. Yes undercoating along with how the frame rails allowed water to enter the inside and sit with no way to get out. They also had the AC evap line drain right onto the right front frame rail which would cause it to rust.

They crushed them all due to liability. They couldve sold them all to salvage yards which definitely wouldve take them for parts 100%. Instead they crushed them because of liability (don't have so much faith in a corprate company). They also gave retail value on any add on equipment (like plows, bigger tires, racks,lifts, etc) but they had to be crushed with the trucks.

Very sad because I saw at least 20 trucks with brand new sets of tires, nice Trac Racs, and even new plows.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

oh great now i am gonna be passed by a yota pulling a camper that can't stop wtf


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lookslike sh!t, but people will buy them just to day my yota is a dully with 400hp lol. yea well my chevy will drag your pos!


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

the new boss 92;1175483 said:


> lookslike sh!t, but people will buy them just to day my yota is a dully with 400hp lol. yea well my chevy will drag your pos!


your half ton 350 going to drag 610 ftp of torque diesel?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

by the tourqu specs no, a dumb drive possibly. lol my truck isnt going to be around much longer so before i sell it i have a couple pulls lined up one being a new tundra and some fords lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't hook up to a 5.7 Tundra if I were you but if you do, take a Video and post it up.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll drive a GM Duramax truck before I'll ever drive that ****.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

the new boss 92;1175539 said:


> by the tourqu specs no, a dumb drive possibly. lol my truck isnt going to be around much longer so before i sell it i have a couple pulls lined up one being a new tundra and some fords lol


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I think that thing looks awesome!


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Not to be rude, but I hate Toyota or infact any forigner trucks try to take over our lead in truck business, I drive Ford, but I respect GM and Dodge.


----------

